# SCX NASCAR Champions Appreciation Trophy Race



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

:wave: *Hello Nascar Racers!, This race Is for you to come out and enjoy the rest of the racers, that was your competition....in the SCX Nascar Regionals & Nationals Race Events. 

We would love to see your face in our place. 


SCX NASCAR Champions Appreciation Trophy Race* "The Winners Circle"

















2 Day Race Event
Separate races, Sat. and Sun.
Fee: $15.00 Per Race

Saturday May 1st.
Practice Is From 1:00 PM Til 2:30 PM
Race Start at 3:00 PM Sharp Til

Sunday May 2nd.
Practice Is From 12:00 PM Til 1:30 PM
Race Start At 2:00 PM Sharp Til

10 minutes of fun filled racing heats in each of the 4 lanes!

Description: The purpose of this race is to show SCX NASCAR National and Regional race participants that we appreciate their racing hospitality, and them travelling to different locations to race. *However, you DO NOT HAVE to had participated in any regional or national event to race.* This Race Is for everyone, who race slot cars.

Trophies awarded to the top *5* finishers, food/refreshments will be served.

SCX National Final rules to be used (except no handout tires or motors). In summary, any SCX Pro or non-Pro NASCAR can be used, either Car of Tomorrow or Aero. No magnet, weight allowed, must be inside car. Cars MUST Have SCX parts only, standard or Pro, except any Super Tires can be used. SCX RX-42B motor required, no liquids or other additives allowed to car other than oil and grease.

There Will Be NO Handout Motors Or Tires... You Will Be Running Your Own.

The Track, 40' x 8':










*For more information, contact Marcus or Marie via phone: 
(215) 651-1272 :thumbsup:*


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Saturday Race Results


Congratulations to Don Johnson for winning the race, trophies were awarded to the first 5 places, ull results below:

1. Don Johnson........79.020, Pro "Interstate Batteries"
2. Robert Holt........77.105, Aero "Oakland Raiders" custom livery
3. Martin Dixon.......74.097, Pro "Home Depot"
4. Kim Daniels........73.149, Pro "AT&T"
5. Gerry Bobst........72.159, CoT "CAT"
6. Aaron..............70.141, Aero "Coast Guard"
7. Marcus Woodlyn.....69.108, CoT "Aflac"
8. Tom Grant, Sr......67.151, CoT "AT&T"
9. Herb...............63.098, CoT custom livery

Remember, this race is being run again Sunday, 5/2/10 too...
Reply With Quote

Results & Pics from Sundays Race, will be posted up Wednesday night.

Thx All!
Marcus/Marie
215-651-1272
www.rcrefurbetc.com


----------

